# Severe Thunderstorm & F-2 to F-3 TORNADO ripps DOWNTOWN Atlanta!



## D.C._United_Caps_Fan (Mar 11, 2008)

A severe thunderstorm, containing what officials belive was a tornado, possibly as strong as an F3, ripped through the heart of downtown Atlanta, GA, tearing roof of highrises, blowing out windows, and ripping furnishings and belongings out of buildings, ripping up trees and stoplights, signs...etc.

The tornado HIT CNN center, and also the Georgia Dome, which was FILLED for an SEC - NCAA basketball double header. The game was stopped as the roof started ripping off, fans started to scatter to the concourses as the roof was ripping off, and all the hanging lights and the huge scoreboard were swaying back and fort ALOT. Ive never seen anything like this. Its bound to happen though, with the number of severe thunderstorm, a nd tornados, espeically winter time tornados increases.

Here's CNN's coverage.

www.cnn.com www.cnn.com/


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I was just watching The Weather Channel and it does sound like some widespread nasty storms down that way.

I'll be heading down to Atlanta for a Cichlid convention this summer, so I hope that kind of weather doesn't keep up....


----------



## puttyman70 (Aug 7, 2007)

I just drove through the area with the worst damage. Didn't look like fun. Lots of weather sirens last night and this morning. Tomorrow 68* and sunny. Sweet.


----------

